# Concito Ltd - Really Bad E92 M3



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Hello All :wave:,

This one was pretty bad, even compared to some of our previous write ups. We'll do our best with it.

Task list:
-	Change Front Discs and Pads
-	Change Rear Pads
-	Make best with damaged paint on bonnet and front wings
-	Repair damage to quarter panel
-	Repaint quarter panel on other side
-	Refurbish both rear wheels
-	Two new tyres on rear
-	Interior detail
-	Exterior detail

And the seven day countdown begins (we have a hard deadline to meet). The car as it arrived:














































Damaged quarter panel and door:










One damaged rim:










Lacquer discoloured on front wheel:



















Not sure what this is at all - answers on a postcard please. The customer reckons it was screenwash from the headlamp washers that dried out in the sun. Could be, but we think it may be TFR from the local car wash.




























Interior not too great on a newish car either:



















Let's kick off with the brakes.. here are some progress shots:



















So before the car went off to paint, we'll start on the bonnet. If it can't be repaired, we'll need to get it painted. Starting off with paint depth measurements. They look healthy, but high enough for us to be suspicious that it could have been painted at some stage.



















The paint looks really bad..



















Not too many swirl marks though.



















Doesn't matter how many times you've done this, always take baby steps and keep stopping to measure. Need to flatten the paint, and those sponge things will never work. Start off with a 3M block, and using 1500 wet and dry. (I was taught to ALWAYS use a block when flatting).










Once I'd done the bonnet, I used a Abralon 2000 grit foam pad to lose some of the heavier sanding marks, and then 3M Trizact (3000 grit). This is gentle refining to make the bonnet easier to polish out. I have no pics, however the average paint depth was around 180 microns when done.



















In front of the bonnet bulge you can see we didn't go far enough, we'll deal with this in the next steps.










Time to bring out the big guns, nothing else will do - 3M green compounding pad, 3M fast cut plus and a dot of ultrafine. Spread at 600, start working the polish and whack the Makita up to speed 3. Keep working until all polish is worked through, with no attempt to refine at all.

This can leave buffer trails, but it is the best way to lose the sanding marks. These are easily rectified with 3M yellow top, or Menz 203S anyway,










What do you think?



















Just below the bonnet bulge you can just make out some drips in the strip light. So a little more work required in this area.























































And the finish after 203S and a yellow 3M pad? Not fully refined at this stage, but close enough for now.



















Time to say goodbye for a bit while the car is off to paint. The car has been stripped down in preparation, to ensure the paintshop is concentrated on getting that perfect finish. We'll finish it down and re-assemble.



















After painting the car is returned, paintwork is gun-finish and is quite good. Our painters can flatten and polish paint well, but we're detailers and have that keen eye and ability to finish the paint down.




























They've done a good job with this one, credit where its due.










On with work. Time to get the car re-washed, esp the side sills.





































Time to get those wheels clean, Wolf's brake duster doing its job.










The car is dried and pulled in.










Clayed using Zaino



















Let's get an idea of swirls on the non-painted panles..














































Little bit of overspray, not a huge problem.










Taped up ready to go.










And the wet-sanding starts. Again, block using 1500 grit, then on with the DA and 2000, and 3M Trizact to finish down.










An idea of the orange peel. Not too bad actually, a nice finish.










Getting there now



















Block wet- sanding..










D/A wet-sanding.. (an air D/A is better as you can constantly vary the speed by the trigger, however the Kestrel is fine if you know what you're doing. The backing pad is a bespoke 3M item specially for this task.










Back to the 'detailing' side of things. Lake Country wool pad, Makita and 3M fast cut plus.




























50:50:










Meanwhile, the wheels are now back, with brand new Michelin rubber










Exhausts polished up with the bumper off










The duster is great to see what's going on










But there is no getting away from the dust, doesn't matter which products you use.










So this one's going to need a proper wash before we get onto the refining and LSP stage. Time to re-assemble everything.










This is the kind of finish that we've left. A few marks, and the refining stage will take care of that.




























A quick once over the wheels to make sure










Then sponge the fronts










Getting all the dust out of the edges










If the snow foam doesn't get this, the lambs wool will.



















Leave to dwell, 3-4 mins is plenty in this case










A good solid rinse required










So the car is washed, dried and pulled in. Some minor items that needed doing - the wiper covers painted satin black..










Better than factory?










This is where the money is - take your time refining the paint down. Menz 203S and a Yellow 3M polishing pad used here. 203S has the ability to cut and finish down really well.










Starting to look the way it should now..





































The finish? Looks ok to me.










More pre-LSP pics



















Let's glue this back on..










Seats cleaned and treated using Raceglaze Cleaner, then Raceglaze Balm.




























Pre-LSP pics..



















LSP? Wolf's Bodywrap used. Two IPA wipe downs beforehand ensure the paint is perfectly clean.

Post-LSP pics..





































Best pic maybe? New tyre, refurb-ed wheel, unmarked paint..



















Making sure the paint is properly wiped down



























































































Looks ok to me.





































Thanks for looking guys :thumb:. Sorry for posting loads of pics, I wanted to tell the story in full.

Questions and queries welcome..


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

A huge turnaround, a lot of work needed doing on it but it certainly looked well worth it! :thumb:


----------



## conrad222 (Jan 5, 2010)

great work done there 

nice read :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Superb detail and skill, especially on that horrible bonnet! 

Great attention to detail and stunning difference after all your hard work! 

Alan W

P.S. What is the make and model of the jack in this photo?


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Excellent work there. :thumb:
Love the whole photostory :doublesho


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Superb detail and skill, especially on that horrible bonnet!
> 
> Great attention to detail and stunning difference after all your hard work!
> 
> ...


Thank you.. It's a snap on blue point. Worth £240 I believe.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Some people deserve a slap for letting a quality car get in that state,excellent job you did.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work, That bonnet was shocking!!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

excellent work :thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice work 
Looks so much better now


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

cracking skill level there fair play i bet the customer wet themselves when they seen that


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Stunning quite frankly! Great work guys.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Absolutely stunning work, amazing work on the bonnet, very impressive indeed, well done :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Good stuff

Enjoyable writeup to read with the detailed pics telling the story from start2finish:thumb:


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Great Work, and a well documented write up :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Fantastic work, really enjoyed the pics and write up


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Wonderfull work :thumb:


----------



## xboxman02 (Mar 14, 2011)

Top work there!! takes some bottle to to take the wet sanding to that extreme, but fantastic results!!


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Fantastic turnaround!
I'm really impressed about the quality of your work! That bimer deserved such quality detail work on it!

Regards,

C.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Epic job lads and great write up. Done yourselves proud there :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Great write up. Shame it was in hat state but what a turn around.


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Great work there guys. Can't believe the finish on the bonnet. Shocking. Love wet sanding details. I bet the owner was over the moon.


----------



## Greeners1965 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cracking job....well done.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Blimey that is serious work guys - very, very well done - lots of effort on that but in my reckoning, you've got a better finish on that than the day it rolled off the production line in Germany.

outstanding stuff

:thumb:


----------



## Niall (Nov 22, 2009)

Excellent job. True professional.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

That was alot of work! Awesome turnaround and a first class write up. Well done!:thumb:


----------



## IMMY1 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful bro what a turn around , 2 see a car in that condition makes u think the owner doesn't deserve a car like that .


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

IMMY1 said:


> Beautiful bro what a turn around , 2 see a car in that condition makes u think the owner doesn't deserve a car like that .


owner did'nt do the rubbish repaint job though...
awesome work guys


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Fantastic work. Well done


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great work thanks for sharing it , love the M3 V8 the noise is great had a drive of clients M3 and wanted one big time it was in some mess what a shame i would look after it.


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Mat J said:


> Very very impressive, how many hours (days) did that take?
> 
> You mentioned dust? You may want to try presta cutting creme, hardly any dust at all and nothing like the variety of dust you get with 3m's and farecla. Easily wipe off or blown away with an airline.


Thanks, will have to give it a go. Am happy with FCP tho..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nothing short of amazing! I love how much stuff you can do, and how well you do it!

You have to be up there with the very best detailers in the UK. Incredible.


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

one of the best turnovers I've ever seen...
what happened with this m3 before your work?


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

top work mate, well done.


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

Nice job .. wow :thumb:

Fancy doing this one? Will it buff out ??

:buffer:

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3211129.htm

:driver:


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Perfection. No other words for this!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats one of the best details i have seen on bmw m3.

The car in the last pics looks like a mirror glass finish, alot of work and attention to detail has gone in to this one, it shows.

Fantastic turn around, i bet the owner was very happy with the outcome.

Thanks for sharing, and have a great week from myself.

You deserve a long hard rest after that correction and work.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow, what a brilliant write up :thumb:

That car really wasn't cared for. You done a top job bringing up to that level! Stunning.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Great turn around, looks untouched now


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

outstanding job!!!!


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Andyuk911 said:


> Nice job .. wow :thumb:
> 
> Fancy doing this one? Will it buff out ??
> 
> ...


We have a long history of working with 911's. That GT3 is only worth £25-30k salvage to repair properly..

Needs a bit more than buffing though..


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Great work and superb turnaround - I still cannot understand how anyone could have accepted the spray finish on that bonnet though. I sincerely did not think it could be salvaged.
Well done!


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Saqib you did an absolutely fantastic job on this M3!!I always love reading your write ups they are truly amazing! :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate.


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Fantastic ! Stunning result and great write-up ! :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

You did a fantastic turnaround..


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

You had your work cut out with that one but massively impressive effort there.

Well done. :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

There is only one word for this detail.

*EPIC!*

Enjoyed reading it


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

excellent work


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Fantastic matey, well done.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

What detailing is all about, above and beyond washing and polishing to achieve perfection.

Love it, results speak for themselves :thumb:


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Thank you for the kind comments everyone, really appreciate it.

We don't believe we are the best, however we want our customers to have a good experience when they come to us, and we offer a wide range of services to suit all jobs.

We have more work ongoing at the unit, hopefully soon we'll fill you in with more details..


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb work guys! The results are just outstanding!:thumb:

Great write-up and photo's too.

Did you managed to pinpoint what had caused the damage to the bonnet?


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Great work, always very pleased to see another Concito ltd showcase.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Stunning correction work!


----------



## jammytask (Sep 15, 2008)

Great write up, great finish, great car!


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> Superb work guys! The results are just outstanding!:thumb:
> 
> Great write-up and photo's too.
> 
> Did you managed to pinpoint what had caused the damage to the bonnet?


Never really got a satisfied answer. It's either screenwash (unlikely but possible), or caustic TFR from the local car wash (more likely).


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Always look forward to your threads, this one is another example of whats possible. 

Absolutely stunning work.


----------



## Homer J 727 (Oct 6, 2009)

amazing job one m3 brought back to life


----------



## diego (Jul 5, 2009)

Amazing work mate, stunning turn around!

just for info the convertible models are E93  (E90 sedan, E92 coupe)

keep up the good work!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

awesome work. truly awesome 

hows the unit coming along? any more pics? i love seeing unit progress pics :lol:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow that's in intense detail there!! Nice work guys!! - Jesse


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

job done!!!! stunning work carried out there excellent finish!


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great work & write up :thumb:


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> awesome work. truly awesome
> 
> hows the unit coming along? any more pics? i love seeing unit progress pics :lol:


Where the M3 was sat is now a muddy hole, waiting for the flush ramps !!

Will post pics when all is cleaned up in a few weeks, promise.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

This detail is to a extreme level, the after results really look good.

Good work and nice thread to read.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

top job, brilliant!


----------

